# sanyo dvr 960U front panel pin out



## daniel66 (Jul 15, 2008)

MY DVR seems to be fine but it´s impossible to respond to any button.
the main board work fine
Does any body know how the front panel send information to tha main board trough the 6 pin input?
thanks in advanced

Daniel


----------

